# Quoddy Bluchers (pics)



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

There have been some wonderful pics of Quoddy shoes in this forum, which was responsible for turning me into a Quoddy fan in the first place. I don't recall any pictures being posted here, though, of the Quoddy bluchers, so I thought I would throw a couple up. 

Mine just arrived today and I couldn't be happier with this gorgeous shoe. They go on like a glove, fitting perfectly right off the bat. As far as aesthetics, I am sure some of you might agree that the Quoddy website photos do not do the bluchers any justice. Sorry about any picture lighting/framing/quality issues, I am not skilled with a camera in the least.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for posting these, they look great. I might buy the Quoddy's instead of Bean now.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Looking very good.

I still need to get a pair of suede quoddy loafers first.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Those do look much better than what they have pictured on their site, thanks for posting!

Brian


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I got a pair of Quoddy's today too. Boat Shoes. Great.

Only thing is the arch support is a bit too high...I asked for extra support but i guess it was unnecessary.

Danny


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

I still think the Beans look better aesthetically, but those shoes look to be better-constructed and are very, very nice overall.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

The leather they use is the thing...it's amazing.


----------



## PennGlock (Mar 14, 2006)

Quoddy Bluchers are my daily beater shoes, I love the things. Your pair in the pictures actually look better than mine. Do they have some red in them? Mine definitely seem more of a plain brown.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

PennGlock said:


> Quoddy Bluchers are my daily beater shoes, I love the things. Your pair in the pictures actually look better than mine. Do they have some red in them? Mine definitely seem more of a plain brown.


Mine are the standard brown chromexal, I agree the pics seem to have some reddishness in them that honestly doesn't seem to be there when just looking at the shoe casually. The leather is very nice, though, as Danny mentioned - it is definitely the key to the shoe - thick, but supple.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pics, Wolffy. This kind of stuff makes the Forum worth visiting. Real clothes for real folks.

My 15-year-old received a pair of Ecuadorian Bean Bluchers last week and I was not impressed. The sewing was good, but the leather seemed very substandard in some way I can't quite articulate. The Quoddys will be my next pair. 

How is Quoddy on custom requests? I'd like to squeeze in four rows of eyelets instead of three, as I like my Bluchers "straight laced".

Scott


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for the pics. I've been waiting a while for someone to post these. I've already ordered mine and they're probably three weeks away. Good to see I won't be disappointed...

TT:teacha:


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

Has anyone noticed that Quoddy has finally raised their prices? It was just a matter of time. I think the shoes are still well worth the new prices. And the bluchers look great. I imagine that's what Bean bluchers looked like 50 years ago. It looks like a historically "authentic" shoe somehow.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Ouch, how much was it, an increase of about $20 per shoe? Still very much worth the price for a "custom" made shoe.

Brian


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Danny said:


> I got a pair of Quoddy's today too. Boat Shoes. Great.
> 
> Only thing is the arch support is a bit too high...I asked for extra support but i guess it was unnecessary.
> 
> Danny


I, too, was surprised by the arch support in my boats and canoe mocs, but after a few wears, it became un-noticeable, and perhaps contributes to the extreme comfort of the shoes.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

paper clip said:


> I, too, was surprised by the arch support in my boats and canoe mocs, but after a few wears, it became un-noticeable, and perhaps contributes to the extreme comfort of the shoes.


Paper Clip did you order extra support or just regular support? Maybe I should wear these around the house a bit to see if it improves.

Danny


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

After wearing these bluchers today, I will say they fit very neatly in the middle of the Quoddy spectrum, with the lined boat shoe being the top-tier (e.g. massive support, comfort, and all around construction) and the camp/canoe mocs being the lower tier (least support, closer to a slipper). These unlined bluchers seem to have more support than the mocs (I could actually picture walking in them for a day, which would not be sane with the mocs), but are still not at the level of the lined boat shoe (of course). 

I definitely have found my fall go-to shoe in these bluchers, as I do not reach for boats as often during the fall on account of their white soles. Right now, I could not be happier with these shoes. 

Re: the Quoddy price increase....to me, these are worth every penny; still not yet a decision factor at the new higher prices.

Next Quoddy purchase will indeed be a version of the loafer.


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

CM Wolff said:


> After wearing these bluchers today, I will say they fit very neatly in the middle of the Quoddy spectrum, with the lined boat shoe being the top-tier (e.g. massive support, comfort, and all around construction) and the camp/canoe mocs being the lower tier (least support, closer to a slipper). These unlined bluchers seem to have more support than the mocs (I could actually picture walking in them for a day, which would not be sane with the mocs), but are still not at the level of the lined boat shoe (of course).
> 
> I definitely have found my fall go-to shoe in these bluchers, as I do not reach for boats as often during the fall on account of their white soles. Right now, I could not be happier with these shoes.
> 
> ...


I agree on the price. Which loafer are you talking about? I do not see a model on the site called "loafer".


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Danny said:


> Paper Clip did you order extra support or just regular support? Maybe I should wear these around the house a bit to see if it improves.
> 
> Danny


I did not order extra. I was definately concerned with the size of the arch "cookie" at first, but it went away quickly. I'd advise to try them for a bit inside before you make your final decision.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

kforton said:


> Has anyone noticed that Quoddy has finally raised their prices? It was just a matter of time. I think the shoes are still well worth the new prices. And the bluchers look great. I imagine that's what Bean bluchers looked like 50 years ago. It looks like a historically "authentic" shoe somehow.


errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Should've taken advantage of the lower price two weeks ago.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

kforton said:


> I agree on the price. Which loafer are you talking about? I do not see a model on the site called "loafer".


The venetian moc with the side-stiched (or beefroll saddle). In the previous threads on them here, they looked great, and others have mentioned getting them in suede.

Wish Quoddy would take the time one day to update their website!


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

CM Wolff said:


> T
> Wish Quoddy would take the time one day to update their website!


Wish they would use some of the pictures from here on their website!


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

FYI--you can buy these in size up to 16 (or more) for no extra charge, even though they only go up to 13 in the "store" section of Quoddy's website. Recently e-mailed to ask someone about this since I'm a 14.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Naval Gent said:


> How is Quoddy on custom requests? I'd like to squeeze in four rows of eyelets instead of three, as I like my Bluchers "straight laced".
> 
> Scott


I have found Quoddy to be very accomodating of special requests. In fact I'm about to orfer my fourth pair...beefroll pennys, with a leather lining. Quoddy's are incredibly comfortable shoes, that have to be experienced to be fully appreciated!


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> I have found Quoddy to be very accomodating of special requests. In fact I'm about to orfer my fourth pair...beefroll pennys, with a leather lining. Quoddy's are incredibly comfortable shoes, that have to be experienced to be fully appreciated!


Did you ever order the lined pennys, and, if so, how'd they turn out? I am starting to think about some new Quoddys for spring and am definitely leaning towards pennys.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

CM Wolff said:


> Did you ever order the lined pennys, and, if so, how'd they turn out? I am starting to think about some new Quoddys for spring and am definitely leaning towards pennys.


Indeed, I did order them and was given a projected delivery date of the week preceeding the Christmas holiday. Having not recieved them, as of January 11, 2008, I called to determine the status on my order. If all goes according to the present plan, I should have them in hand by the end of the first week in February. I get the impression that their business is growing so fast, they are struggling to keep up with things. I will provide an update when the shoes are recieved!


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> Indeed, I did order them and was given a projected delivery date of the week preceeding the Christmas holiday. Having not recieved them, as of January 11, 2008, I called to determine the status on my order. If all goes according to the present plan, I should have them in hand by the end of the first week in February. I get the impression that their business is growing so fast, they are struggling to keep up with things. I will provide an update when the shoes are recieved!


I sincerely appreciate any review you can provide when you receive them. (Good luck to you! I am sure your new shoes are going to turn out great.) Similarly, if any one has any suggestions / ideas as to what would make a great order from Quoddy, I would love to hear them. I have the lined boats, canoe mocs, and bluchers, all in brown chromexcal leather. I am most likely going to allow myself two pairs of new Quoddys this year and am thinking of pennys and another pair of boats. I love the idea of lined pennys and some of the other selections people here have made (e.g. camp sole on the boat shoe, suede pennys, lined pennys, heavier leather, etc.)

I am thinking about all this now for spring, anticipating the possiblity of a longer lead time for Quoddy for the reasons you mention. (Although in the past, my purchases have all resulted in five or six weeks' fulfillment times.)


----------



## dbgrate (Dec 4, 2006)

These pictures are great and show a much better looking shoe than does their website,that's for sure.A "perfect" looking knock around shoe..thanks!!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

CM Wolff said:


> I sincerely appreciate any review you can provide when you receive them. (Good luck to you! I am sure your new shoes are going to turn out great.) Similarly, if any one has any suggestions / ideas as to what would make a great order from Quoddy, I would love to hear them. I have the lined boats, canoe mocs, and bluchers, all in brown chromexcal leather. I am most likely going to allow myself two pairs of new Quoddys this year and am thinking of pennys and another pair of boats. I love the idea of lined pennys and some of the other selections people here have made (e.g. camp sole on the boat shoe, suede pennys, lined pennys, heavier leather, etc.)
> 
> I am thinking about all this now for spring, anticipating the possiblity of a longer lead time for Quoddy for the reasons you mention. (Although in the past, my purchases have all resulted in five or six weeks' fulfillment times.)


At long last (initial order date was Nov 11, 2008), the UPS guy delivered my Quoddy Trail, lined penny loafers late yesterday afternoon. While the production lead time was longer than projected and an unlined pair was initially delivered in error on Jan 31, the pair recieved yesterday are absolutely perfect and well worth the wait! The shoes are constructed of Quoddy's typically robust chromexcel leather and sport a very soft and supple cream colored calf lining. The lining gives the shoe a more finished appearance and provides a structure that should insure the pair's 'good looks' well beyond the point my unlined pair assumed that well worn, run down look of a shoe worn for many years of hard use...after being worn for just a year! The new pair also features a camp sole and that wonderful Quoddy Trail insole, which provides biomechanical support to the feet and a level of 'all day' comfort typical of much more heavily constructed shoes. These PLTDs (personal leather transportation devices) have the heart of a Hummer but, feel like a Mini-Cooper on the feet and unlike their distant cousin...a pair of Topsiders..."these boots were made for walkin"...a lot of it, and comfortably!


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Glad you finally got them! I assume they made you send back the other pair? I sure hope they paid for the shipping!

Brian


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

vwguy said:


> Glad you finally got them! I assume they made you send back the other pair? I sure hope they paid for the shipping! Brian


A prepaid UPS mailing label was included in the box with the lined pennys...the unlined shoes will be on their way back to Quoddy Trail this afternoon. The wait was long, the process, marginally inconvenient but, those folks do make a great pair of casual shoes and, by my measure, the ultimate boatshoe!


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm at work which sometimes blocks hosted pics, so did you post some if your new shoes? I'd love to see the insides.

Brian


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

vwguy: I wish I could post pics but alas, I have neither the equipment or the knowledge to do so.


----------



## Mel (Dec 12, 2006)

*size of the bluchers if ordering by mail*

How do the sizes compare to bean's comparable mocs?


----------

